# hcg prego test legit?



## at15 (Jul 25, 2016)

I've tested two hcg brands and both came up negative on a pregnancy test. I thought this was a full proof way to detect hcg. Am I just that unlucky having two bad products. One was ugl munster labs and the other was pharma corion (it was manufactured oct '14, expires oct '16 old as **** but still not expired)


----------



## Popeye (Jul 25, 2016)

Where has it been stored? 

HCG needs to be stored in a cool and stable environment...


----------



## at15 (Jul 27, 2016)

well i just went with the ugl because its fresher and it added some decent size to the testes after 1 inject. so i guess even if it fails a pregnancy test that doesn't mean anything


----------

